# Zovirax Cold Sore Cream in early pregnancy



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a large cold sore on my upper lip.  It's painful and was wondering if I could use Zovirax to help ease it and heal it a bit quicker.  Or can anyone suggest something else?

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Zovirax is ok to use in pregnancy if necessary. Usually you need to use it before sore develops as once it has broken out it tends to just run its course.

Hope it clears soon
Maz x


----------

